# Looking for baggy shorts for hot weather



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

XC guy here trying to get in to the baggy short thing. I got a set go Gore AlpX bib shorts for half price from Completive Cyclist a few months ago and I love them. They don't feel like I have a totally unnecessary layer on. But because they are $200+ for a pair I don't want to pay full price for them. I got a set of Specialized Enduro Pro shorts with the SWAT liners. I really like the SWAT liner bibs but the outer shorts just don't vent at all. What I really like about spandex shorts when its hot out is how well they vent off body heat and sweat. Baggy shorts mostly feel like I have a totally unnecessary layer on and it just traps heat and prevents good breathability.


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

OK Tucson AZ resident chiming in here. Its called sweat. I ride in full armour Fox launch pro elbows and full knee shin guards all year. Baggies dont breathe as well as a single layer of spandex. Just wear what is comfortable for you. We see 100 degree nights here. The human body can adapt to almost anything. Like this guy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof

Nobody cares what you wear. Go baggie, go spandex. I got tired of picking scabs from rocks and cactus needles out of my legs so I adapted.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

pulser said:


> XC guy here trying to get in to the baggy short thing. I got a set go Gore AlpX bib shorts for half price from Completive Cyclist a few months ago and I love them. They don't feel like I have a totally unnecessary layer on. But because they are $200+ for a pair I don't want to pay full price for them. I got a set of Specialized Enduro Pro shorts with the SWAT liners. I really like the SWAT liner bibs but the outer shorts just don't vent at all. What I really like about spandex shorts when its hot out is how well they vent off body heat and sweat. Baggy shorts mostly feel like I have a totally unnecessary layer on and it just traps heat and prevents good breathability.


Why are you trying to get into baggy shorts? What is the benefit you see they provide? There must be something if you're willing to tolerate what you describe as a major drawback. Without knowing what feature(s) you're looking for, it's hard to describe a good short for you.

The obvious answer would be to suggest that you want a XC-weight and fit short. There are plenty of options. I like TLD and their Ace short is the XC model. However, slightly longer and heavier shorts intended for a trail/all mountain market commonly include zippered vents to make them comfortable for all-day rides. XC shorts tend to be minimalist, and don't have those features.

I recently bought a pair of Maloja AdrinM shorts, and although they aren't the XC line, they're very light and comfortable. No vents, though.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

evasive said:


> Why are you trying to get into baggy shorts? What is the benefit you see they provide? There must be something if you're willing to tolerate what you describe as a major drawback. Without knowing what feature(s) you're looking for, it's hard to describe a good short for you.
> 
> The obvious answer would be to suggest that you want a XC-weight and fit short. There are plenty of options. I like TLD and their Ace short is the XC model. However, slightly longer and heavier shorts intended for a trail/all mountain market commonly include zippered vents to make them comfortable for all-day rides. XC shorts tend to be minimalist, and don't have those features.
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Maloja AdrinM shorts, and although they aren't the XC line, they're very light and comfortable. No vents, though.


evasive, which model year of ACE are you enjoying? curious if it's from the newer generation of the slim fit.

As for the OP, Ventilated baggies are trending-there are many people (myself included) that just don't want to wear lycra as the final layer/shell. TLD has developed some super mesh/AIR chamois pad liners, combined with a vented short like our ruckus, and you are getting VENTED and the baggy MTB look.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

stiksandstones said:


> evasive, which model year of ACE are you enjoying? curious if it's from the newer generation of the slim fit.


I've never tried the Ace short, actually. But I like their other shorts.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

evasive said:


> I've never tried the Ace short, actually. But I like their other shorts.


Oops, I read it to quickly! haha. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got quite a few different baggy shorts I wear. Some have vents, but I don't find that matters all that much. The ones with the lightest material are best in the summer heat.

Troy Lee Ace/Skyline and Race Face Trigger shorts would be my first pick of the ones I own for heat.

I don't wear padded shorts/liners underneath...just synthetic boxer briefs.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite shorts are some thin nylon cargo shorts I got at SportsA. Wear them over my PI liner baggies, and it's about as "cool" as I can make it, but still sweat balls. As you said, when summer is full on, I just wear lycra bibs most of the time. Most cycling baggies are just too thick.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

For hot weather riding I really like Endura's Hummvee Lite. They're not cheap, but they have held up well after a number of years. Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/Endura-Hummvee-Baggy-Cycling-Shorts/dp/B007B9DPOQ


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a couple pair of the Gore alp x bibs and can't imagine anything better. They are $174 on competitivecycleist right now.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

coke said:


> I have a couple pair of the Gore alp x bibs and can't imagine anything better. They are $174 on competitivecycleist right now.
> 
> View attachment 1069396


I got a par when they were on sale but there full price now $219.95

Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Pro 2-in-1 Shorts - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

pulser said:


> I got a par when they were on sale but there full price now $219.95
> 
> Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Pro 2-in-1 Shorts - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


code GIRO99 gives 21% off.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

coke said:


> code GIRO99 gives 21% off.


Nice price is still a little high but maybe I can order a second pare next week.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

This might not be what you're looking for, but I wear a pair of Empire Paintball Slider Shorts (very similar to cycle shorts) underneath of a pair of board shorts during urban rides, night or day. Once I get myself some armor, I may wear that same outfit on trails as well.


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

TLD Ace and Dakine Syncline are what I use for summer baggys in the NorCal heat when I decide to not wear lycra.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

I prefer race shorts/lycra? for anything other than commuting. Call me old fashioned or whatever I do not give a ****, baggie shorts hang up on the seat, and they are heavy and cumbersome.they seem to be a fashion statement to me. They are all right for covering up a fat belly.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wear ordinary shorts?

If I'm doing bigger road rides I might wear lycra shorts but most of the time in the warmer weather I just jump on the bike with regular shorts on. None of your girly padding ;0) If you ride like that often enough you don't need any padding, it doesn't take long for your butt to get into shape. I have a pair of padded baggy MTB shorts but I haven't worn them once yet. Just not felt the need.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Just wear ordinary shorts?
> 
> If I'm doing bigger road rides I might wear lycra shorts but most of the time in the warmer weather I just jump on the bike with regular shorts on. None of your girly padding ;0) If you ride like that often enough you don't need any padding, it doesn't take long for your butt to get into shape. I have a pair of padded baggy MTB shorts but I haven't worn them once yet. Just not felt the need.


Ha, too manly eh? I've heard you Scots were tough! Why wear lycra on the road then?

Personally I think the more someone rides the more important a good pair of bibs are, I'd hate tho think what my nether regions might look like if I wore board shorts on 2 hour rides everyday.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Ha, too manly eh? I've heard you Scots were tough! Why wear lycra on the road then?


I often don't, just depends what kind of mood I'm in. I've done fifty-miles in normal shorts no problem at all. Once my backside is used to the saddle I'm good for the summer. I find normal shorts more comfortable, looser fit and get a bit of air in there ;0) but I'll wear lycra shorts maybe half of the time. Just going to a shop to look at bibs actually. Never tried them but everyone says they're great so might give them a go.

You don't need to do big miles to toughen up your butt, just ride often.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The chamois is for moisture transfer as much as for padding, so they say. Unless it's just going around the block, I don't ride without my bibs and chammy cream.


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

Hot weather shorts: Sugoi Evo-X shorts are lightweight well ventilated and stretchy. And I happen to like the included chamois liner, Sugoi RC Pro.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

d365 said:


> The chamois is for moisture transfer as much as for padding, so they say. Unless it's just going around the block, I don't ride without my bibs and chammy cream.


Each to their own. I bought a stack of stuff, including a pair of bib shorts so I'll see how they go. Tried them on in the shop....ahhh! Man those things look bad!! ;0)


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

I like Zoic baggys the best by far...both the Ether and the Black Market. I actually think the cheaper Black Market is cooler if that is your primary concern, and I think they are often cooler than just wearing normal Spandex (which I don't do on a mountain bike anyway, but have experience from riding a road bike), because the liner that comes with them is thinner than those designed to be worn without a baggy, and thus breathes better. The outside layer is thin and breathes well. The Black Market used to go on sale all the time on Amazon for ridiculously low prices, like $25, but now I see they have the L size at $60. Zoic runs good sales on their own site sometimes too.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have the Zoic Ether shorts and the TLD Sprint shorts. The Ethers are nice but I don't like the waist band because it soaks up sweat and doesn't dry off.
The TLD is nice, that's my favorite but after 3 months of use, 1 once a week, it's starting to show wear and linting up. Same with their long sleeve jerseys which I own three of.
Still looking for the best liner shorts and baggies and some good looking long sleeve jerseys that have a UV rating.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> I have the Zoic Ether shorts and the TLD Sprint shorts. The Ethers are nice but I don't like the waist band because it soaks up sweat and doesn't dry off.
> The TLD is nice, that's my favorite but after 3 months of use, 1 once a week, it's starting to show wear and linting up. Same with their long sleeve jerseys which I own three of.
> Still looking for the best liner shorts and baggies and some good looking long sleeve jerseys that have a UV rating.


I just use Pearl izumi arm sleeves for UV protection I think they work better then a LS jersey. Because they are tight you can wet them and they have a really noticeable cooling effect when your going fast down hill.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

ltspd1 said:


> For hot weather riding I really like Endura's Hummvee Lite. They're not cheap, but they have held up well after a number of years. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Endura-Hummvee-Baggy-Cycling-Shorts/dp/B007B9DPOQ


Another vote for the humvee lites.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been using the Pearl Izumi Veer shorts for the last year and I really like them. Not super baggy and the fronts have a mesh panel (almost see through) that breathes really well. I know the color is a little loud, but hey, they work.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Day at Glentress trail centre on Saturday in normal shorts. No padding and what do you know? I survived! ;0)


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a pair of the Spec. Atlas XC Pros with the SWAT bibs. Big improvement over the Enduro shorts. They are much liter and vent allot better. It was in the mid 80s today when I left and it never felt too hot. I don't know how they would feel if it was over 90 but I really liked them.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Here in the hot and humid mid-Atlantic, anytime it's over 80 degrees I bust out the lycra. Below 80 I prefer baggies because they just look better. And it's all about how you look, right?

That said, my new Specialized Atlas XC Pro shorts seemed to work well in muggy heat. Much better than my other baggies.


----------

